# Dead Bird Mansion



## ajarb (Aug 17, 2016)

This site isn't technically derelict, it's held in stasis by the National Trust exactly as it was when they acquired it in 1981. It has been prevented from decaying further but will never be restored. It is also open to the public, the place has the feel of a derelict house and is truly magnificent. If this breaks any forum rule please remove this post. Full details of the site can be found here https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/calke-abbey
Nothing can prepare you for the shear quantity of taxidermy in this house, the previous owners were all eccentric collectors (read hoarders!)





[/URL][/IMG]
Outside




[/URL][/IMG]
Peely




[/URL][/IMG]
Birds




[/URL][/IMG]
Paper




[/URL][/IMG]
Mirror




[/URL][/IMG]
More birds



Books




[/URL][/IMG]
Lamps




[/URL][/IMG]
Green




[/URL][/IMG]
Undercover




[/URL][/IMG]
Bed




[/URL][/IMG]
The chair




[/URL][/IMG]
Shower




[/URL][/IMG]
Dollshouse




[/URL][/IMG]
God Bless


----------



## Bones out (Aug 17, 2016)

That is fab!


----------



## smiler (Aug 17, 2016)

God Bless the National Trust, makes me happy that the few quid that I give em isn't being wasted, you made a darn good job a'that and I enjoyed it immensely, Many Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 17, 2016)

That is brilliant and was definitely worth posting.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 17, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that.it's a permission visit and it's derelict.I have done quite a few permission visits myself..lovely report.enjoyed it lots.and would see this for myself


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 18, 2016)

Nicely done. I like the shower.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 19, 2016)

A very nice and informative set of images here, although calling the Victorian occupants hoarders - in reference to the taxidermy - is somewhat unfair on our forebears. Most collections like this were built up out of a genuine scientific interest and the taxidermy skills shown are beyond doubt in most cases. These exhibits go against the grain of modern thinking and interests - quite rightly so; however a trip to see the local habitat of many of these animals was not an easy matter, even for the landed gentry. No 'couple of hours up the motorway for them'! So the creatures came to them, curtesy of the taxidermist. It was a completely different mindset then and if one wanted to 'delve', the best way was to build up collections of things. Hence the vast collections of books for instance - something I am very glad about because I now collect these - on a much smaller scale obviously! What we take for granted by clicking a mouse, the Victorians pulled the book of the shelf or looked in the exhibit cases. Calke is a delightful place to visit, just a shame, that for me the overall image is spoilt by the post Victorian disorder/clutter - but this was inevitable and better to see what we have now, than a tarted up monstrosity.


----------



## Kacy_M (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm also a member of the NT, and I'm thrilled this building is now under their wing. Lovely shots, particularly like the library, i love a good read.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 22, 2016)

That's a lovely place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## barogerl (Aug 22, 2016)

What a lovely large dolls house, perhaps photos of the inside of that qould qualify as a derelict report!!


----------



## Tupilaq (Mar 18, 2018)

ajarb said:


> This site isn't technically derelict, it's held in stasis by the National Trust exactly as it was when they acquired it in 1981. It has been prevented from decaying further but will never be restored. It is also open to the public, the place has the feel of a derelict house and is truly magnificent. If this breaks any forum rule please remove this post. Full details of the site can be found here https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/calke-abbey
> Nothing can prepare you for the shear quantity of taxidermy in this house, the previous owners were all eccentric collectors (read hoarders!)
> 
> 
> ...



Fascinating! Thank you.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 18, 2018)

That's a nice collection of photos. I like the shower unit.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Freaky shower wish it was truly derelict, but then it would be empty by now so good job its being cared for


----------



## titimo82 (Mar 19, 2018)

beautiful set of pictures. i like the shower


----------



## Rolfey (Jun 24, 2018)

Nice place!! Good report well done!


----------

